# Browser findet plötzlich zwei Internetseiten nicht mehr



## rollbahn (14. April 2004)

Seit kurzem findet mein Internet Explorer 6 zwei Internetseiten nicht mehr. Was kann ich da machen? Laut Google gibt es die Seiten noch.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2004)

Wenn du uns die Adressen nennst, könnten wir nachgucken, ob es an deinem Browser liegt oder nicht.....

Google ist auf jeden Fall kein Werkzeug, um Webadressen auf Verfügbarkeit zu prüfen.... was bei Google in der DB steht ist mitunter Monate alt.


----------

